# Fish ID



## Johnnymc (Apr 20, 2015)

Friend caught this at Keaton. What is it?


_Posted  from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Apr 20, 2015)

I give up. What is it?


----------



## goob (Apr 20, 2015)

Looks like a blank fish to me?


----------



## flatsbroke22 (Apr 20, 2015)

Smooth Puffer


----------



## brotherinlaw (Apr 20, 2015)

Caught several of those a few weeks ago. Never saw them in the area before last year.


----------



## jimboknows (Apr 21, 2015)

i agree with flatsbroke...smooth puffer,   used to see them diving, caught tons of puffers, but never a smooth puffer.


----------



## jtc1976 (Apr 21, 2015)

Puffer, caught probably 10 of them this past weekend at Keaton beach


----------



## Uptonongood (Apr 21, 2015)

Do NOT try to eat one, they are deadly toxic!

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetrodotoxin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2015)

That's one strange lookin fish, never seen one ??


----------



## flatsbroke22 (Apr 21, 2015)

Uptonongood said:


> Do NOT try to eat one, they are deadly toxic!
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetrodotoxin



They are actually very good eating so I've heard. Just do not cut into the gallbladder, It's toxic.


----------



## Uptonongood (Apr 22, 2015)

flatsbroke22 said:


> They are actually very good eating so I've heard. Just do not cut into the gallbladder, It's toxic.



You know, if you like playing Russian roulette by eating puffers, knock yourself out.  The issue is that the toxin is DEADLY but why would that stop anyone.  Research fugu a bit more and then invite all of your friends over for a puffer fish fry.  Be sure to invite your kids, too.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 22, 2015)

Smoothback Puffer.  I don't eat ANY puffer since it is a risky proposition.  It's not worth making a mistake.


----------



## vanillagorilla (Apr 22, 2015)

smooth skin puffer. caught a few last yr.


----------



## FREEDOM22 (Apr 22, 2015)

*I saw a guy cleaning some in the hatch*

I was cleaning fish at the HAG saturday and a guy had a few puffers and was filleting the out, I agree with you on this and its what I was taught many years ago. I offered my opinion to the guy but he was not hearing anything from me so I went back to minding my own. 





Uptonongood said:


> You know, if you like playing Russian roulette by eating puffers, knock yourself out.  The issue is that the toxin is DEADLY but why would that stop anyone.  Research fugu a bit more and then invite all of your friends over for a puffer fish fry.  Be sure to invite your kids, too.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Apr 29, 2015)

They have appeared out of nowhere this year. Probably caught 8 last Saturday. They sure do like to shred gulps.
I'm no expert on these puffers, but our native puffer, called a toadie by locals in South Florida are Not deadly poisonous. Yes, the gall bladder can make you sick. Nothing near the level of the ones the morons eat in Asia. I am not saying I suggest eating puffers, but when I was a kid we ate them all the time. They are actually really good. If the gall bladder was broken, we threw them away. I wouldn't do it anymore, more so because it takes way too much effort to clean them and why take the chance when there are so many other better eating, totally safe, fish to eat.


----------

